# Statutory Declaration Template - UK Spouse Visa



## Messiah (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Please can anyone help me out by sending me a template i can use for Statutory Declaration and any other templates etc which would assist me to bring my wife to the UK.

Your help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What kind of statutory declaration are you after? All you really need for spouse visa application are on UKBA site.


----------

